# Head Stock Adapter for Parkside Lathe



## iain.mccarron (27 Mar 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I received a Parkside Lathe a few weeks ago as a gift. I have been making rings (from veneers and pre-purchased ring cores), on a very small very cheap min-lathe (the ones that are just bigger than a phone) so the Parkside was supposed to help make things easier for me. I am sure you know where this is going, i cannot for love nor money find any chuck that will fit. I found an adapter on Thingverse (Lathe Adapter M18x1.5 Inside to M18x2.5 Outside thread by DarkDaedelus) which i was going to get machined, but before i did that i wanted to ask some more knowledgeable people if this was the best way to do it. I did see somebody mention getting a new spindle made, i wondered if that might be a better option.

I did see another thread about this issue which i tried posting in. However, as that thread is five years old, i hoped it would be okay to ask again in case their has been any changes since then.


----------



## minilathe22 (27 Mar 2021)

A custom thread adapter is a fairly easy task for someone with a metal lathe, do you know the thread you have is definitely M18 x 1.5? I would get an adapter from that to a popular woodturning thread like 3/4" 16tpi or 1" 8tpi.

Also if you make an adapter to a bigger thread, you do not need such an overhang as the smaller thread will fit inside the larger thread.


----------



## iain.mccarron (28 Mar 2021)

I did a bit of research on the lathe (after i had received it and couldn't find anything), and the only thing i saw that would work was the adapter on Thingverse which was a M18x1.5 inside to M18x2.5 adapter so i was going based on that.
I am not sure how i could check the thread myself at home, and have been looking for somewhere i could send the spindle away to so that i could have an adapter made (with no joy so far).

But the adapter to the adapter as a "sleeve" rather than an extender does sound like a better idea.


----------



## flh801978 (28 Mar 2021)

I can make /modify your spindle to anything you want


----------



## minilathe22 (28 Mar 2021)

I would suggest you kindly ask flh801978 to make you an adapter from M18 1.5 to 1" 8TPI, If you take a picture of a ruler close up against the threads, and then also measure the outer diameter, we can work out whether your spindle really is M18 1.5 pitch.

1" 8tpi will give you a wide choice of chucks, faceplates etc for woodturning, and in future if you upgrade your lathe there are many on the market with that spindle thread.


----------



## iain.mccarron (28 Mar 2021)

flh801978 said:


> I can make /modify your spindle to anything you want



That would be amazing! I read that you did something similar for another member a few years back.

Goin by @minilathe22 recommendation (M18 1.5 to 1" 8TPI) would be the the option that gives the most possibilities for future upgrades. What would you need from me @flh801978?


----------



## flh801978 (28 Mar 2021)

Can you take out the spindle? And then post it to me ...then i can advise what’s best. I can weld up and cut a new thread to suit any chuck you want. Or i can make an adapter remotely but for that i need a good set of measurements from you on thread dia and length and the register dia and length.
I could make you an adapter for record sc4 chucks which are reasonably cheap and always saleable if you lose interest and adapters commonly available for almost any lathe smaller that 1.3/8ths or 33 mm. except yours unfortunately


----------



## iain.mccarron (28 Mar 2021)

Just tried to take out the spindle and i could not get it out at all. Is it possible to send you the headstock or faceplate that came with the lathe to work out the thread from that? If not, i'll go back and try and work something else out

Apologies for the extra inconvenience.


----------



## flh801978 (28 Mar 2021)

Faceplate is good yes i can make you something from that
I’ll pm you my number


----------



## flh801978 (31 Mar 2021)

All done for Iain
This adapter is for a sc4 or sc1 chuck


----------



## drummingsim (25 May 2021)

@flh801978 This looks fantastic! I have exactly the same lathe. Would it be possible for you to make one for myself please? Thank you


----------



## flh801978 (25 May 2021)

Yes sure i can pm me the threads you want to adapt from to


----------



## drummingsim (25 May 2021)

@flh801978 Sorry I don't seem to have the option to PM you. I was looking to get exactly the same as you made for Iain there for the Parkside lathe to sc4 or sc1 chuck.


----------



## flh801978 (25 May 2021)

In think you need to make a few more posts or look on eBay for one


----------



## marcros (25 May 2021)

drummingsim said:


> @flh801978 Sorry I don't seem to have the option to PM you. I was looking to get exactly the same as you made for Iain there for the Parkside lathe to sc4 or sc1 chuck.



it is 3 messages for the PM system, so you are nearly there. it may need to update overnight before you get access.


----------



## drummingsim (9 Jun 2021)

marcros said:


> it is 3 messages for the PM system, so you are nearly there. it may need to update overnight before you get access.


Good to know, thanks marcros


----------



## Dangermouse 2nd (20 Jun 2021)

I have been looking for an adapter to use on my Wadkin RS outboard end, its 1 1/2 BSW x 6 TPI , the trouble is of course is its a left hand thread. I need it to go to m33 x 3.5 TPI....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Jun 2021)

80mm woodturning lathe faceplate - 1 1/2 inch x 6 tpi Dual L/R thread


Versachuck woodturning lathe faceplates,80mm woodturning lathe faceplate - 1 1/2 inch x 6 tpi Dual L/R thread




www.beaufortink.co.uk





Dual threaded, BSW so far as I know, and the back plates are dual threaded as well so you could use a Versachuck. It doesn't solve your M33 dilemma, but it's an option.


----------



## Dangermouse 2nd (20 Jun 2021)

Thank you Phil, that will do nicely !!


----------



## Cats mother (28 Jun 2021)

flh801978 that thread adaptor is just what I could do with. As I also have a parkside lathe. Do you think you could make me one . I would like the thread it goes up to to be 1" x 8 tpi.


----------



## Cats mother (28 Jun 2021)

flh801978 said:


> All done for Iain
> This adapter is for a sc4 or sc1 chuckView attachment 107193
> View attachment 107194



@flh801978 that thread adaptor is just what I could do with. As I also have a parkside lathe. Do you think you could make me one . I would like the thread it goes up to to be 1" x 8 tpi.


----------



## flh801978 (29 Jun 2021)

Yes i can send me a pm with your email or number


----------



## Cats mother (29 Jun 2021)

flh801978 said:


> Yes i can send me a pm with your email or number


Great, I dont know how to private message you [email protected]


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jun 2021)

click on the user name or avatar then on start conversation.


----------



## Cats mother (29 Jun 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> click on the user name or avatar then on start conversation.


Thanks Im new and just learning my way around the site.


----------



## Bob Chapman (30 Jun 2021)

Looks like flh801978 has just found his calling in life! 
This is just a thought and is probably daft but M18 x 1.5 is very close to 3/4 x 16 tpi. There couldn't have bee a measuring error could there?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jun 2021)

Unlikely. A continental seller would have them made to metric spec.


----------



## Cats mother (30 Jun 2021)

I have a parkside lathe and although it is a cheepy lathe so far it has been working well for me. It has an odd thread about 3/4 of an inch ish Wide and I dont know what the tpi is. But the next upgrade of lathe I have my eye on has a 1" 8tpi thread. So if I buy a chuck now to use on the parkside when I upgrade to a new lathe the chuck will fit.


----------



## flh801978 (30 Jun 2021)

I have sent you a email catsmother


----------



## Cats mother (1 Jul 2021)

flh801978 said:


> I have sent you a email catsmother


Thank you, I dont seam to have recived it. Have been scouring my junk box as well and havent spotted it thair eather. Could you send it again.


----------



## flh801978 (4 Jul 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



]Here’s your adapter cats mother


----------



## Cats mother (12 Jul 2021)

Thank you flh801978 its lovely now to buy myself a chuck.


----------



## stenik (29 Mar 2022)

Hi everyone, sorry to bring this thread back to life but I've just got one of these parkside lathe's and was wondering if flh801978 is still willing to turn an adapter for me like the one turned for Cats_mother or if anyone knows of an adapter/chuck that would fit my spindle.
I'm really new to this but having a chuck I can turn bowls on is going to be useful for my leaning.
Many thanks all


----------



## flh801978 (31 Mar 2022)

Sure can send me a message


----------



## stenik (31 Mar 2022)

That's brilliant thank you.


----------



## stenik (31 Mar 2022)

flh801978 said:


> Sure can send me a message


Not sure how to send a private message as new to the forum, also what thread do you recommend as this is my first lathe

Steve


----------



## stevepricemobile (31 Mar 2022)

stenik said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to bring this thread back to life but I've just got one of these parkside lathe's and was wondering if flh801978 is still willing to turn an adapter for me like the one turned for Cats_mother or if anyone knows of an adapter/chuck that would fit my spindle.
> I'm really new to this but having a chuck I can turn bowls on is going to be useful for my leaning.
> Many thanks all


I’m also in the same boat if flh801978 isn’t getting bored of this yet


----------



## flh801978 (31 Mar 2022)

If you are buying a chuck then i would recommend a record sc1 or sc4 then its a simple insert adapter and when you out grow the lathe a new adapter will make your chuck fit your new lathe


----------



## stevepricemobile (1 Apr 2022)

Cheers, I’m happy to do that, as long as I can get a decent quality chuck I’m happy!


----------



## Nessy (5 Apr 2022)

flh801978 said:


> If you are buying a chuck then i would recommend a record sc1 or sc4 then its a simple insert adapter and when you out grow the lathe a new adapter will make your chuck fit your new lathe


----------



## Nessy (5 Apr 2022)

Ok here goes my first post hope I do it right.
Hi guys just wondered how you are getting on with your new chucks with the parkside lathe. I suppose I am asking if you think it is worth the expense and time to upgrade to a thread adapter and chuck


----------



## PaulR73 (25 Jun 2022)

Hi, 

I've recently picked up the parkside/lidl lathe and am looking for a head stock adapter and came across this thread. 

I don't seem to be able to pm flh801978, but am interested in the thread adapter you've been doing. 

Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Jun 2022)

you need a couple more posts.


----------



## stenik (25 Jun 2022)

Paul,
I've not used the adapter that FLH made for me and I now have a new lathe so don't need it anymore. I'll drop you a message


----------



## steeephen (19 Jul 2022)

Hi, is anyone still making these adapters for the Parkside Lathe? (first post so can't direct message yet) thanks.


----------



## Nic Rhodes (19 Jul 2022)

Try this ebay seller









Axminster precision pro pen lathe chuck adapter. For record sc1 or sc4 | eBay


This is a adapter to enable a record sc1 or sc4 to fit on the axminster precision pro pen lathe which has a 24mm x 1mm spindle thread.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Jul 2022)

Did you notice who the seller was?


----------



## steeephen (19 Jul 2022)

thanks for the info, yes, I noticed the seller,  will get in touch with them.


----------



## Nic Rhodes (19 Jul 2022)

I think he is a member here


----------



## AdeTurner (3 Nov 2022)

flh801978 said:


> All done for Iain
> This adapter is for a sc4 or sc1 chuckView attachment 107193
> View attachment 107194



hi, ive come across this site and was wondering if this service is still available and at what cost ? I need a M18 x 1.5mm internal and a 1" 8tpi external outside. Thanks in advance, Adrian


----------



## flh801978 (3 Nov 2022)

Yes i still do them send me a pm


----------

